# A bridezilla Story. New angle



## KmH (Aug 24, 2010)

Dear Prudence chats live with readers at Washingtonpost.com. - - Slate Magazine


----------



## AverageJoe (Aug 24, 2010)

Yikes, the part about re-examining who you married, amen.

Generally speaking, are people getting worse about what their wedding should be?  My step dad, who is 71, recalls days where you had close family and friends at the church for a small ceremony and a dinner and that was it, nothing huge like they can be now. Are weddings now "too big to fail"?


----------



## Flash Harry (Aug 25, 2010)

Yes, weddings have become ridiculous events with everyone trying to outdo the last one they attended, too many guests/planners etc causing problems that weren't there 20 years back all of which gets these brides strung out, creating the monster. H


----------



## squee (Aug 25, 2010)

I think the biggest problem is the mentality it's putting some people in (mostly women) about marriage. I'm all for huge weddings if that's what you want to do, everyone is different and some people have HUGE families. But the idea of a wedding and fantasizing about it is driving a lot of people to rush into marriage just for the huge party. That's my honest opinion about bridezillas. If a girl is freaking out WAY TOO MUCH she's probably more interested in the glittler and glam than her man.


----------



## pbelarge (Aug 25, 2010)

From the article:

_"Sure, she'll probably respond badly, but if she can't eventually calm down and look at her behavior, if she goes on the warpath against you, you really need to think about who you married"_

Reading the article has given me the sense he already is.:mrgreen:


----------



## DanEitreim (Aug 31, 2010)

It's a shame, I read somewhere recently that the average wedding costs $30,000. It's also common knowledge that 50% of all marriages end in divorce and the biggest cause of divorce is money problems. That $30,000 could have gone a long way towards easing a young couples financial woes.


----------

